# Defaced Ensigns



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Read in the recent RYA magazine that the Secretary for State for Defence has signed the official warrant for two defaced ensigns for the
the use of vessels on the National Register of Historic Vessels (NRHV).
Davie


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Davie , defaced ensigns , what on earth are they ?. Red duster with a 
photo of Tony Blair imprinted ?.


----------



## xchopsr (Dec 29, 2010)

Defaced Ensign = An ensign that has been embellished with a badge or symbol ( as yacht clubs do )


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

John Cassels said:


> Davie , defaced ensigns , what on earth are they ?. Red duster with a
> photo of Tony Blair imprinted ?.


Hi John, I think the person in question has made enough mess recently without ruining a red ensign.
Davie


----------

